
Race and Technology: Are There Renowned Internet Startups With Black Founders? - joelg87
http://oonwoye.com/blog/2010/04/05/black-founders/
======
AlleyRow
The root of this problem is simply that there are a lack of blacks with
technical backgrounds (of the high-level blacks listed in your post none of
them had cs, engineering, or math degrees). If more blacks opt for technical
training, the number of blacks in the startup community will grow. For those
who do have an appropriate background, funding probably proves to be another
barrier. All too many times, I hear of founders raising initial funding of
tens of thousands of dollars from "friends and family." For obvious reasons,
this is not an option for the majority of black founders.

~~~
AlleyRow
btw ... Russell Simmons is a co-founder of Yelp

------
uptownben
Wow, I guess race is too complicated, even for Hackers. I read your post
yesterday and I have since been thinking of how I could post a comment that
would express what I think, being a member of a "minority" from Harlem,
without sounding like I'm paranoid, or complaining. Something intelligent and
not too emotional. I'm still thinking, but I figured I would post SOMETHING. I
was kind of surprised/disappointed that there weren't more comments. Then
again, maybe the lack of comments says enough.

------
OoTheNigerian
Race is a complex topic. I wonder how many people will be willing to discuss
it here.

